# Suck fuji bike .......



## Boyoungirl (Apr 29, 2012)

SUCK FUJI
ride in the rain , one month past ....

BOTTOM BRACKET doesn't drill , so ride in the rain , water through SEAT POST and CHAIN STAY to BB .
BB accumulation of stagnant water ....

SUCK DESIGN!

It was FUJI poor design ! 

If you ride in the rain , even it was a drizzling rain .... the water will past through seat post ... to BB , and accumulation ....

Taiwan FUJI company give me funny report , 

" ITS ALL YOUR FAULT !!! THIS FRAME DO NOT RIDE IN THE RAIN "


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I just spoke to the Category Manager-Road at Fuji/Kestrel. He said I think it is a SST1.0 and this issue can usually is solved with the Hole that is drilled for the BB cable guide where the water exits.

If you provide the link we’ll have our ASI Asia office contact the consumer to take care of him/her.

So, please stop complaining, Fuji in Taiwan will get in contact with you soon.

It my opinion Fuji got the best customer service.

You can thank me later!!


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice reply...esp in blue


----------



## Nexx11 (Aug 23, 2009)

Pretty terrible design...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Were you touring the coral reefs with those bikes  ???


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

cda 455 said:


> Were you touring the coral reefs with those bikes  ???


My guess is he/she lives in Taiwan, but where in Taiwan? In the South of Taiwan there is always a lot of flooding going on. 

I just hope this person is honest in what he/she is saying about the bike.


----------



## rjkfsm (Dec 21, 2012)

I have a Sunfire and have similar problems with the bottom bracket. I do not ride in the rain unless an unexpected shower happens while I am out. If I do get caught in the rain, I pull the seat and hang the bike upside down. Why? Because every time the BB is pulled, there's water in there! The bike is also stored indoors and I am still going through a BB every 2 months.

In addition to BB problems, I have also broken every spoke on the drive side of my rear wheel and a few on the non-drive side. I finally got fed up with it and re-laced my back wheel with DT Champions and haven't had a problem since. What kind of crap spokes did they use that cannot hold despite 36 of them?

Finally, I would like to say that Fuji's customer service sucks. My bike is still under the one year factory warranty and they have only covered one repair and refused the rest. They say that the water in the BB is my fault and that the broken spokes are due to abuse. (The Sunfire is supposed to be a trail bike and all I do is road ride with it and no, I don't hop curbs, yet I am abusing it?) I tried to contact them directly, but was told that I would have to go through my LBS, that they don't deal with customers directly. However, even they cannot get answers from them despite repeated requests.

RK


----------

